# Is this a rip off?



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

I learn 10th planet Jiu Jitsu under Scott eistein epstein (Chuck liddells former trainer and one of the best in the 10th planet system) It's $125 a month for unlimited. The schedule: Monday,Tuesday,Wednesday = technique 2 hours (1 hour technique, 1 hour rolling). Thursday cardio training (30 mins endurance training, 30 mins rolling). Sunday = Wrestling for 1 hour. Is this deal worth it? People at another forum says its a rip off and they get MMA training for $80 or something. If i learn Muay Thai from another gym (I'm thinking about PKG MMA) then it might be around $100-$125 which in total = $225-250, but I might not do it because my parents are struggling with money (I'm a minor, can't get a job.)


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sounds a lot, find a place that does your BJJ, you Muay Thai, your Wrestling all under one roof. You'll find the cost considerably lower.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

LizaG said:


> Sounds a lot, find a place that does your BJJ, you Muay Thai, your Wrestling all under one roof. You'll find the cost considerably lower.


Well i was training at Legends $275 a month for unlimited wrestling, muay thai and jiu jitsu but some problem happened so they split apart. The only MMA gym near my home is PKG and MMA fighters like Dan Hardy and others trained there and i have yet to check it out. It's a pretty small gym but I don't know what the prices are. Anyways I will go pay them a visit sometime soon but If their unlimited is over $250, then I won't do it. In september, 10th planet HQ will be coming back so i might pay them a visit but the price is gonna be $130 for 6 month contract or $200 month to month. It might even rise, who knows? Im really confused right now. My 1 week trial of 10th planet west LA is done so i have to pay $125 by this upcoming monday if i want to continue. Do you think i should visit PKG before i pay? I prefer 10th planet though for Jiu Jitsu and wrestling


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Any up-and-coming gyms at a more reasonable price in your area? i.e. gyms that aren't big-name facilities where the stars go? or have famous coaches/names to them?


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

LizaG said:


> Any up-and-coming gyms at a more reasonable price in your area? i.e. gyms that aren't big-name facilities where the stars go? or have famous coaches/names to them?


Nope. Here's my address : 410 hauser blvd (not full address) 90036. Look it up on yelp and see for yourself if there's any good MMA gyms around. I've looked all over yet I only found Legends and PKG. Also here's another issue. During the 2nd week of this month, the landowner filed a complaint and Legends had to move their location (still searching for one)my membership paused so when they find a location, I'll have 2 weeks of training left and then i'll quit for sure because it's too expensive. But right now I have to pick between PKG (unlimited mma) or PKG Muay Thai and 10th planet jiu jitsu(wrestling as well). However if i do pick 10th planet and i find out later that the unlimited MMA was cheaper, then idk what to do. I know this sounds really complicating (it is for me too) but please try to understand


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am paying $125/month right now to train at Gracie Barra and I get BJJ, nogi and MMA classes. They are open Monday through Saturday. I can also go to the other gyms in the area that offer Muay Thai and whatever else. They also gave me a shirt for nogi and a gi for BJJ class.

When I trained at American Top Team it was $125 and I got BJJ, nogi and Muay Thai training but it would have been another 10 or 20 per month to add MMA.


----------



## Kettlebellkid (May 18, 2012)

All prices sound pretty cheap next to the prices here in uk! I'm coming to us!


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am paying $125/month right now to train at Gracie Barra and I get BJJ, nogi and MMA classes. They are open Monday through Saturday. I can also go to the other gyms in the area that offer Muay Thai and whatever else. They also gave me a shirt for nogi and a gi for BJJ class.
> 
> When I trained at American Top Team it was $125 and I got BJJ, nogi and Muay Thai training but it would have been another 10 or 20 per month to add MMA.


I don't like training in the Gi though. Also I don't think they have any good professional fighters that teach there. Not only that, you have to pay for the belt fee which is kinda ridiculous


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That's standard pricing for most MMA gyms. It's hefty for sure so I wonder how most people can afford it. Havn't trained for about six months as I've been bulking up in the gym. Too difficult to work, train both BJJ and Muay and weight lift. Talked to a lot of peers and they agreed...it's taxing on the body and very time consuming. That's when I realized it really is a full time job for fighters. One of the instructors asked me to come back...probably will within a year once I achieve my designated weight gain. 

Anyways the instructors are koo if you talk to them about working out a discounted pay; student pricing or in Old Fan's case a senior rate...lolz!  I helped market their studio and got complimentary passes. Of course I had to pay for all the gear. It's all about being resourceful. 

When I was a kid my parents couldn't really afford paying for things so I had to work on the side and that's life kid. If you're going to spend that much you'd better train your ass off! Good luck and we'll see you in TUF in about five years.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

MCDOJO101 said:


> I don't like training in the Gi though. Also I don't think they have any good professional fighters that teach there. Not only that, you have to pay for the belt fee which is kinda ridiculous


No decen professionals where? At your gym? They dont have to be professional fighters. The person who teaches bjj at my school is a world champion practioner but isnt a big professional fighter.

And you don't have to train in the gi. Most places offer a nogi class. I prefer nogi as well but nobody at my gym pays a belt fee. :dunno:


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> No decen professionals where? At your gym? They dont have to be professional fighters. The person who teaches bjj at my school is a world champion practioner but isnt a big professional fighter.
> 
> And you don't have to train in the gi. Most places offer a nogi class. I prefer nogi as well but nobody at my gym pays a belt fee. :dunno:


Well Gracie Barra is mandatory even if they don't train in the Gi all the time. They WILL make you buy the belts for a ridiculous price even if u don't train in the Gi. That's how they profit.


No_Mercy said:


> That's standard pricing for most MMA gyms. It's hefty for sure so I wonder how most people can afford it. Havn't trained for about six months as I've been bulking up in the gym. Too difficult to work, train both BJJ and Muay and weight lift. Talked to a lot of peers and they agreed...it's taxing on the body and very time consuming. That's when I realized it really is a full time job for fighters. One of the instructors asked me to come back...probably will within a year once I achieve my designated weight gain.
> 
> Anyways the instructors are koo if you talk to them about working out a discounted pay; student pricing or in Old Fan's case a senior rate...lolz!  I helped market their studio and got complimentary passes. Of course I had to pay for all the gear. It's all about being resourceful.
> 
> When I was a kid my parents couldn't really afford paying for things so I had to work on the side and that's life kid. If you're going to spend that much you'd better train your ass off! Good luck and we'll see you in TUF in about five years.


Yea of course. I work my ass off when i train. But i can only train for a short amount of time because my mom has to wait until i finish. She's exhausted but still drives me to my gym after she comes from work and has no time to rest. I feel really bad for her but it's because I have no ride.

I'm just thinking about doing BJJ only and just practice hitting the punching there.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I paid a one time sign up fee that included the academy shirt and the gi but that's it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MCDOJO101 said:


> Well i was training at Legends $275 a month for unlimited wrestling, muay thai and jiu jitsu but some problem happened so they split apart.


What happened at Legends? A friend of mine goes there every month, he knows Eddie personally and I haven't heard him say anything....



MCDOJO101;1585559
Yea of course. I work my ass off when i train. But i can only train for a short amount of time because my mom has to wait until i finish. She's exhausted but still drives me to my gym after she comes from work and has no time to rest. I feel really bad for her but it's because I have no ride.
[/QUOTE said:


> Honestly I know I've said this before, but making your mom take you to the gym everyday and sit and wait for you is bullshit. You want to be an adult and train like a pro-fighter it's time to get a bike or walk or the bus if you can afford that. I did it everyday when I was in school and if your parents can't afford it find a job that will pay cash. All of your posts seem to include something about other people being the ones that restrict you. You seem like you really want it as long as it's someone else's bill.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> What happened at Legends? A friend of mine goes there every month, he knows Eddie personally and I haven't heard him say anything....
> 
> New location.
> 
> Honestly I know I've said this before, but making your mom take you to the gym everyday and sit and wait for you is bullshit. You want to be an adult and train like a pro-fighter it's time to get a bike or walk or the bus if you can afford that. I did it everyday when I was in school and if your parents can't afford it find a job that will pay cash. All of your posts seem to include something about other people being the ones that restrict you. You seem like you really want it as long as it's someone else's bill.


U keep talking like I'm the lazy bad guy that doesn't do shit or anything supportive. My mom won't allow me to take the bus and I already stated that I'm a minor so you want me to get caught up in curfew? I already told my parents I'll look for a job and i got bitched at and they told me to focus on my studies and they'll support me.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MCDOJO101 said:


> U keep talking like I'm the lazy bad guy that doesn't do shit or anything supportive. My mom won't allow me to take the bus and I already stated that I'm a minor so you want me to get caught up in curfew? I already told my parents I'll look for a job and i got bitched at and they told me to focus on my studies and they'll support me.


A new location again!?!?! What happened now? 

I guess we just have a huge difference in opinion on this whole thing.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> A new location again!?!?! What happened now?
> 
> I guess we just have a huge difference in opinion on this whole thing.


Landowner kicked them out and 10th planet HQ and Eddie went to Burbank and they'll be back during fall with a location near beverly hills/ hollywood area. Legends is trying to find a location between hollywood, glendale, downtown, or la cienaga and pico. They pretty much separated so I need to find a new MMA Gym. They froze my membership so i have 2 weeks of training credit left when Legends finds a new location and then i'll quit after that because it costs too much. So I'm thinking of doing Wrestling/JJ at 10th planet West LA and Muay Thai at PKG, but it depends on how much the Muay Thai cost there. If it's too expensive, then i'll probably just stay at 10th planet West LA

http://www.10thplanetjj.com/threads/10350-10th-Planet-HQ-moving-to-Burbank-for-the-summer


----------

